
Dell PCs leak their service tag to any website - mrb
http://rol.im/dell/
======
mrb
See also: [http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/pcs-running-dell-
sup...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/pcs-running-dell-support-app-
can-be-uniquely-idd-by-snoops-and-scammers/)

